# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  consulta sobre test de libros

## jbarrena

Os quiero consultar si alguno sabe sobre temas legales a la hora de hacer libros para test de libros. Hace un par de años me hice tres libros para hacer mis propios test de libro, y me han funcionado bastante bien. Éstos llevaban portadas de libros famosos, lo cual ayudaba bastante a eliminar la sensación de trucaje ya que la gente piensa que en caso de duda lo puede comprobar al llegar a casa.Únicamente me servían para un efecto. Durante este tiempo me han ido surgiendo ideas, creo que buenas, para mejorarlos. En ello llevo tiempo y estoy a punto de acabarlos y viendo el trabajo que me ha llevado me surje la duda de ponerles portadas propias y, ahí va mi principal duda, registrarlos suponiendo que eso sea necesario, pues me imagino que tampoco nadie se tomará las molestias de copiarlos o reclamarme nada al respecto. Estas molestias son por si resultara que los libros sean buenos y acabara distribuyendolos, lo que de momento no me planteo. El caso es que desconozco por completo si el proceso para registrarlos es muy costoso, suponiendo que se hiciese necesario.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Depende de lo que quieras registrar. Si son los libros para la venta tendrías que hacer el ISBN pero no creo que sea el caso, aunque sería una opción válida. El ISBN son unos 50€ por libro.

----------


## SERX

PUJO ! ! ! habla con el...  PUJO manifiestate ! ! !  el te informara... un saludo !!!

----------


## pujoman

Pues me manifesto!, yo los tengo tengo sin ISBN, puesto que como son libros que no deben leerse (en mi caso) pues no lo necesito, ya que su distribucion me encargo yo solo! (eso si, yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como...es decir, tengo que apgar todos los gastos etc de impresion, encuadernacion,..)
El texto es tuyo? de ser asi puedes hacer como yo...si el texto es de otros libros...entonces podrias tener problemas..(imagino)...lo de aprovechar las caratulas, nose yo hasta que punto lo puedes hacer...para evitar problemas legales, yo me haria las propias caratulas y el contenido. Si quieres hacer un test del libro para ti del Harry potter, hazlo, pero ojo en distribuirlo.

SI quieres hacer pruebas a precio modico...yo en mis primeras pruebas utilice la web: lulu.com
aqui me imprimieron algunos libros (calidad normalita, esta bien)...pero los que estoy distribuyendo me hacen tiradas grandes y otro tipo de encuadernado mas (de libro).
cualquier cosa, comentamelo!

un saludo!

PD: que efectos puedes hacer con el tuyo??

----------


## jbarrena

En principio si dices que no hay necesidad de solicitar el ISBN (los mios tampoco son libros de lectura) posiblemente pruebe a hacerme tres con portadas conocidas y otros tres con portadas mias y veo la impresión del público. El texto es mio, a diferencia de los tres primeros libros que hice, por aquello de si llego a distribuirlos no tener problemas con nadie. La principal diferencia con los primeros libros, es que los que estoy haciendo puedo hacer un efecto con tres personas a la vez, ya que aparentemente son tres libros distintos mientras que antes daba a elegir a una persona entre tres libros distintos, ahora no ha necesidad de eliminar los otros dos. Además es posible realizar varios efectos distintos; de la página elegida por el voluntario la primera palabra de más de x letras (tambien elegida por el voluntario), la última palabra de la página (no emplea el mismo sistema que en los tuyos) y algunos efectos más.
Gracias por la información!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Recuerda que no puedes utilizar portadas de terceros; es más, en la imprenta no deberían ni cogerte el encargo.

----------


## chacariz

Bueno voy a dar mi experiencia sobre la legalización de libros:

Tienes que pagar el derecho de autor, eso no sale muy caro.

Si uno mismo lo comercializa no hace falta el ISBN. El ISBN es para grandes tiradas de libros.

La imprenta que te haga el libro tiene que darse de alta y poner su indicativo.

Ya no hace falta nada más, sólo saber que tipo de tapa llevará el libro y el tipo de hoja, pues de eso depende el valor del libro, otra cosa que encarece son los dibujos o fotos a color.

Hasta aqui mi experiencia. Espero que os sirva.

Saluods mágicos.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Bueno voy a dar mi experiencia sobre la legalización de libros:
> 
> Tienes que pagar el derecho de autor, eso no sale muy caro.
> 
> Si uno mismo lo comercializa no hace falta el ISBN. El ISBN es para grandes tiradas de libros.
> 
> La imprenta que te haga el libro tiene que darse de alta y poner su indicativo.
> 
> Ya no hace falta nada más, sólo saber que tipo de tapa llevará el libro y el tipo de hoja, pues de eso depende el valor del libro, otra cosa que encarece son los dibujos o fotos a color.
> ...


Voy a contestar como editor:

Todo libro que salga a la venta tiene que tener ISBN y depósito legal, independientemente de la tirada. Así es la Ley.

Si uno es el autor no tiene que pagar derechos de autor, los tiene él.

----------


## jbarrena

Bueno entoces leyendo vuestras experiencias me olvido de portadas de otros,ante la duda solicito el ISBN y me queda la duda del depósito legal, ¿sabe alguien cómo va eso?. Gracias a todos.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

El deposito legal es un numero de libros que tienes que entregar a labiblioteca nacional. Lo hace tu impresor.

Llama al gremio de editores y que te informen.

----------


## chacariz

Según la información que tengo, el ISBN ya no es necesario, el deposito legal si lo es, el derecho de autor también, pues cuando hice las gestiones para mi próxima edición de mi libro me dieron esta información. Me preguntaron cuanto libros iba a editar y cuando dije la cantidad, me dijeron que no hacia falta el ISBN.

Si la información que me dieron no es la correcta, resultará que me han engañado.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Soy editor de formación y de profesión: el ISBN no es necesario si no se van a vender los libros; en el momento en que entren en el tráfico juridico debe tenerse ISBN. Antes era obligatorio en cualquier tipo de publicación; con la reforma legal se eximió de ISBN a los lubros tipo tesis doctoral o similares, pero un libro que se va a vender, sean 5 o 5.000.000 debe tener ISBN.

Eso sí, ahora parece (que no está nada claro) que ya es necesario en términos absolutos, pero para entrar en el circuito comercial es obligatorio.

La nueva legislación del ISBN es farragosa y compleja, pero en lo que puede ser relevante para este hilo, el ISBN no proporciona ninguna protección de la obra, para ello están los registros de la propiedad intelectual.

No tengo ni idea de que te refieres con derechos de autor. Si eres el autor no se los tienes que pagar a nadie.

----------


## fran fortuna

Yo creo que te puedo decir algo sobre las portadas!
Soy ilustrador y sí, las portadas que hacemos suelen tener derechos de autor que deberías pagar (también pueden tener derechos de propiedad o de exclusividad).

Si no quieres complicarte yo te diría que te las hicieras tu mismo, o si quieres incluir imágenes en las portadas, o lo que sea para que parezcan libros absolutamente normales (aviso que yo no se donde radica el "quid" de este juego)
yo te diría que uses imágenes que se consideren "patrimonio de la humanidad", que si no estoy mal informado son aquellas que tienen más de 100 años...para curarte en salud yo no me iría a por imágenes de despues de 1920.

Otra solución es pedírselo a un portadista que te lo haga, pero si no tienes colegas de buena voluntad que curren de eso ahí ya tendrás que pagar.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Tambien hay galerias de dominio publico para las imagenes.

----------


## jbarrena

Leyendo mensajes antiguos veo que en este hilo no tuve la decencia de agradeceros vuestros aportes. Gracias y disculpad mi despiste. Al final después de muchas dudas sobre si comercializar los libros o no, he decidido publicarlos. Como creo recordar que no se puede publicar artículos en venta que no sean en la web de este foro no daré más datos.

----------


## MagNity

Jbarrena, no puedes hablar de otras tienda de magia, ¡pero puedes hablar perfectamente de los libros! que es un foro de magia!

----------


## jbarrena

Gracias MagNity, en ese caso os comentaré en qué consisten mi test de libro al cual he llamado Test de Tres. Tras varios años utilizando mi propio test de libro, el cual me ha aportado muchas satisfacciones, he decidido comercializarlo de forma limitada. La principal peculiaridad que tiene es la posibilidad de realizar los diferentes efectos que permite hacer con tres espectadores a la vez, de forma simultánea. El test está formado por nueve libros diferentes, examinables, de gran calidad y durabilidad presentados en una elegante y práctica maleta de mano. Los efectos que permite realizar son muy potentes y la dificultad de su realización muy baja. Se ponen a la venta en una edición limitada a 50 lotes.
Existe la posibilidad de personalizar en cierta forma cada lote con el fin que sean únicos. 

libros.jpgTEST DE 3.jpgcaja-maleta-de-madera.jpg

----------


## jbarrena

repetido

----------

